# Training a very submissive GR



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

The first day or two that we got Gunner, he was excited and playful. Now that he's settled in he has become very very submissive. Oh gosh, especially with me. I am the disciplinarian for the kids, take care of everything type. I stay at home right now, so I also spend the most time with my furbabies. I've never done anything to cause this and neither has anyone else here. Can a GR just BE submissive instead of becoming one? It's really making it hard to do any training other than sit, paw, down and leash training. He plays pretty rough with the other furbabies, but it's like he trying to please us too much when we try to play. I just really don't understand. I've even gotten to the point of letting him walk into the house ahead of me just to try and bring him out of it. I sit on the floor, pat and rub his hind quarters and stomach, and never look him in the eyes. Please help! I want my G-Man to be happy and comfortable and confident!


----------



## Love4Goldies (Oct 3, 2005)

Does letting them in the house first make them think their in control? Was confused about that, I always have let my dogs in the house first. And when I look them in the eye they run up and give me kisses lol! Does he roll on his back submissive? Is he in puppy classes yet? Your trainer should be able to help you with this as they see all types of behavior in dogs.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

We have always trained our dogs to go in the house first.They would check every room and alert us if anything was wrong.If there was no problem,they would come back to us and sit down.
We have a Border Collie who runs at the slightest harsh tone,yet he is the most aggressive player and when somebody comes to the house he goes nuts.I wouldn't worry too much,Gunner is still young and he's finding his place in your pack.
Shane


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

i will answer more in depth later, im busy, but just wanted to tell you that alot of Males go through a submissive stage at this age, too...its very normal, then they get VERY DOMINANT! LOL


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, some goldens are very submissive. Bianka was like this, and she was the absalute easiest for me too train. They do not require any sort of harshness at all, it totally breaks there heart and there spirit.

They are just beautiful goldens.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Our trainer/behaviorist was telling our beginning obedience class about the differences between breeds. When she got to goldens, she said that they get their feelings hurt very easily, and when training you need to be careful not to break their spirit. 

Yes, goldens can be born submissive. If it becomes too big a problem you might want to see if you there is a doggie behaviorist in your area.


----------



## Mrs_BM2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have been having this problem with Shelby. However when I work on training her i get down on her leval instead of towering over her. I also reward her with lots of treats when training. I also read that petting them under their chin instead of on top of the head helps with submissive dog problems. Also I talked to my vet about Shelby being so submissive that disicplining her in anyway was trouble, he told us to grab her by the nape of the neck like their mothers would do and give her a stern shake just like the mother dog would do, this has actually worked nicely with her along with a quiet, but stern "Shelby". Don't know if this helps.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Another thought*

I did serious obedience training with a woman named Teri Arnold in southern Mass. She wrote the book on competition obedience, literally. She was big on eye contact and training a dog to speak. Speaking not only actavates the dog but it's a great stress reliever and a wonderful means of communication. My first dog needed to be brought out of her shell. First I taught her to speak. Then I worked on eye contact while she was speaking. I did this by sticking a treat in my mouth and giving her the speak command while she was in my face. It won't happen overnight but Rome wasn't built in a day. First the command to speak, Don't ask how I did it. Then when you have that down teach your dog it's ok to speak at you with eye contact. You may want to consider teaching stationary attention with food working on eye contact.It took a while but when I was done I had a multiple high in trial dog. It really transformed her. Good luck


----------

